# Linterna Led Recargable a 220v



## luviju8686 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo y estoy necesitando ayuda para reparar un linterna recargable.
Acá les dejo el diagrama del circuito eléctrico y unas fotos para ver si alguien sabe como debo armar el circuito que se desarmo. Salu2


----------



## crocker205 (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola, creo que la instalación no la tienes bien realizada. Podrías enviar fotos mas detalladas para poder indicarte. Un saludo.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 19, 2013)

¿Seguro que son 2 diodos? Por lo general esas linternas llevan un puente de 4 diodos. Fijate bien. No lo tengo dibujado el circuito por eso no lo subo.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 23, 2013)

Jejej yo tengo ese tipo de linternas y si son solo dos diodos...
Un capacitor de 400v y una resistencia en paralelo...
Todo se conecta de moo tal una formacion serie...
Osea adonde dice que tenes que conectar ese cable suelto es en la union de el led con el diodo dsi no le erro...
Si no me equivoco se llaman cargadores de desfase...
La intensidad no llega al mismo tiempo que la tension...
Creo que ya se trato este tema en un post antiguo asi que a revisar nomas...


----------



## sebastianm (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola, pudiste solucionar donde va conectado ? porque a mi me pasó lo mismo. Saludos !


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola amigos
Por lo que veo estas linternas utilizan un circuito llamado TANQUE  en cual funciona con la reactancia del condensador de poliéster y una resistencia para descargarlo, lo bueno de esta clase de circuito es que elimina la utilización de trasformadores y cosas parecidas……….es muy compacto y pequeño…….lo malo es que arroja poquita corriente………. Me  gustaría saber datos de la batería.
En la imagen que yo hice, reacomode tu circuito 
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2013)

no les parece, que , como funciona esa fuente (tipicamente llamada fuente a capacitor) deberia tener una limitacion de tension ??

el diodo que mira para arriba es un ZENER .


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 10, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> no les parece, que , como funciona esa fuente (tipicamente llamada fuente a capacitor) deberia tener una limitacion de tension ??
> 
> el diodo que mira para arriba es un ZENER .



Justamente tengo un diodo zener a la mano que en apariencia se asemeja a un simple 1N4007 pero en realidad es de 6V, no és el típico zener de vidrio. 

Amigo, anota y pasanos las referencias de los diodos para comprobar


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 10, 2013)

Pues yo también había pensador que le faltaba un zener para regular al igual que un varistor para protección………..pero como en las fotos de luviju8686 no veo el zener  por ningún lado. 
Por otro lado este circuito necesita 2 diodos  ordinarios (1n4007-1n4004-etc) para rectificación, después de estos diodos ya se puede rectificar con un zener o un regulador ajustado la tensión que se necesita 
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola.




Ver el archivo adjunto 84755

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 11, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94017
> 
> ...




Gran aporte ............Gracias por el PDF
Saludos


----------



## sebastianm (Jun 11, 2013)

Disculpen pero no soy electricista, así que no puedo entender los dibujos, por eso les pregunto; ese rectangulito rojo amarronado va soldado al led que indica que la linterna se está cargando cuando la enchufo a 220 ?. Porque a mi me pasó mismo, se me cayo la linterna y me queda esto marroncito suelto y no se donde se conecta. Y es tal cual las fotos, no falta ninguna pieza. La linterna con esto suelto funciona, pero no se si carga, porque todavía no se descargó. Saludos



Lo que si puedo notar es que la pongo a cargar y el foquito rojo (led) no se prende por l que asumo que no se está cargando la batería, por eso pienso que puede ser porque se desoldó ese rectangulito rojo-amarronado, que no se como se llama.


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 12, 2013)

sebastianm dijo:


> ese rectangulito rojo amarronado va soldado al led que indica que la linterna se está cargando cuando la enchufo a 220 ?.
> .



te refieres al condensador??


----------



## sebastianm (Jun 12, 2013)

Si, este es el rectangulito al que me refiero, y lo tengo en las misma condiciones que en la foto que puso luviju8686, no se si va conectado en algún lado, porque me quedó igual que en la foto, suelto, solo soldado al cable que viene cuando la enchufo a 220, como se ve en las fotos de arriba. Gracias por responder !


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 12, 2013)

Amigo quizás con un par de fotos más... donde dejes ver los cables uno a uno donde van conectados.


----------



## sebastianm (Jun 12, 2013)

Acá van las fotos.



Es la misma linterna de las primeras fotos, pero tiene mas cables porque tiene mas led, son 15 y tiene 3 puntos: uno donde solo se prenden 5 led, otro que prende 10 y el tercero que prende los 15 juntos. Saludos y gracias por responder !


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 12, 2013)

Pues yo diria que va soldado donde te indico en la foto que te adjunto.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 12, 2013)

Amigos por lo que veo el circuito funcionaría de la siguiente manera, no incluí la parte de los LEDs blancos ya que es simplemente una conexión a los polos de la batería y con un interruptor de 4 posiciones se cambia el numero de leds encendidos. (off, 5LED, 10LED, 15LED). También supuse un voltaje de 6V en la batería, no tiene nada que ver con el funcionamiento del circuito, solo fué parte del esquema en una aproximación. Amigos del foro, no estoy seguro del funcionamiento del esquemátoco que planteo, me gustaría saber que opinan para ayudar a nuestros amigos a recuperar sus linternas. Y no me hago responsable de un posible BUUMMMM! 



PD: Tomar una foto de cerca al LED rojo, donde se vea el lado aplanado del mismo para saber si la polaridad que intuí es la correcta, ya que lo asimilé respecto al polo + que se distingue un poco en el diagrama... si no es mucha molestia también la foto de la batería donde se aprecie bien el signo. 

También habia pensado así como dice el compañero juanma2468
Ver el archivo adjunto 94130

Y creo que es lo más factible, ya que si se conecta como en mi planteamiento no se estaría rectificando nada de nada y entraría VAC a la batería y Bummm!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola.

En ese circuito el Led no enciende.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 12, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En ese circuito el Led no enciende.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. El diodo impide que circule corriente hacia el LED, por ende yo voto porque el circuito va como dice *juanma2468*. En su opinión el LED enciende cuando se carga la Batería.

Aunque pareciere que estamos haciendo un cortocircuito en uno de los diodos, no es tan así: Ya que el capacitor nos reduce la corriente a unos cuantos mA (reactancia capacitiva) y aunque se tienen 110V o 220V (dependiendo del país) los dioditos 1N400x soportan mas de 400V desde el 1N4004 hasta el 1N4007.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 13, 2013)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues yo diria que va soldado donde te indico en la foto que te adjunto.



Pues, yo confirmo que estás en lo cierto juanma. Así, el circuito correspondería al primer circuito aportado por cmontoya en el post #6: directo entre los dos diodos en serie.





blanko001 dijo:


> Amigos por lo que veo el circuito funcionaría de la siguiente manera, no incluí la parte de los LEDs blancos ya que es simplemente una conexión a los polos de la batería y con un interruptor de 4 posiciones se cambia el numero de leds encendidos. (off, 5LED, 10LED, 15LED). También supuse un voltaje de 6V en la batería, no tiene nada que ver con el funcionamiento del circuito, solo fué parte del esquema en una aproximación. Amigos del foro, no estoy seguro del funcionamiento del esquemátoco que planteo, me gustaría saber que opinan para ayudar a nuestros amigos a recuperar sus linternas. Y no me hago responsable de un posible BUUMMMM!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94131
> 
> ...



Amigo blanko, la R debe ir conectada al negativo de la batería y la combinación del capacitor // resistencia al centro de los dos diodos.


----------



## thenot (Oct 28, 2013)

perdon si revivo temas viejos y ademas sin aportar a el, pero... de que voltaje son las baterias de esta linterna? lei por ahi de 4 volts y en otras de 6 volts? quien puede corroborarlo? que se me quemo la bateria de mi linterna y quiero modificarla, pero no se a que voltaje hacerla trabajar, ya que no tenia nada impreso.
Saludos!


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 28, 2013)

Son de 4 V. Yo las reemplazo por 3 AA recargables y andan bien.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 28, 2013)

En mexico venden estas linternas a 35 pesos, algo asi como 3 dolares, me sale mas caras las baterias 2AA recargables, Mi solucion fue "destripe la que tenia para curiosar" y fui a comprar otra. Mi bateria ya no marcaba 4V solo llegaba a 3.1V y 2 led's se quemaron, tenia 6. La verdad si esta re bien sencillito en circuito que llevan dentro. Por cierto ni aguantan gran cosa las linternar encendidas, mejor me hice una con una bateria 18650 y un led de 1W y que bien rinde a pesar de ser una pila usada


----------



## thenot (Oct 29, 2013)

muchas gracias! la mia se estropeo por que se queda toda una noche conectada y cuando la revise estaba quemada  
Finalmente le hice un ladron de joules y anda barbaro con cualquier pila, aunque este demasiada agotada. pero al menos ya se que a 4 volt debe trabajar.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> En mexico venden estas linternas a 35 pesos, algo asi como 3 dolares, me sale mas caras las baterias 2AA recargables, Mi solucion fue "destripe la que tenia para curiosar" y fui a comprar otra. Mi bateria ya no marcaba 4V solo llegaba a 3.1V y 2 led's se quemaron, tenia 6. La verdad si esta re bien sencillito en circuito que llevan dentro. Por cierto ni aguantan gran cosa las linternar encendidas, mejor me hice una con una bateria 18650 y un led de 1W y que bien rinde a pesar de ser una pila usada



fijate:

1 --- aunque te cuesten caras las AA buenas recargables, pero tenes buenas baterias de ahi en mas

2 ---- a pesar de lo trucha se queman los leds 
por eso mejor apuntar a tension algo mas baja , o mejor : empeza de cero:

3 --- todo el conjunto es UNA PORQUERIA, por eso a veces mejor apuntar desde cero.
31--buscas una linterna que te parezca realmente buena, y a precio accesible.
32---- que funcione con pilas AA o sino que tenga espacio para ellas.
33---- le compras AA recargables buenas, las dejas fijas puestas, pero les soldas cables hacia afuera , para poder recargar sin nenecesidad de sacarlas de la linterna (el manoseo rompe ) .

4 --- un truco intermedio es conseguir linterna buena razonablemente con compartimiento para baterias  y le metes las baterias de celulares que tengas en desuso, que sepas que no usaras, son buenas y las aprovechas. (te ahorras las AA)  

listo el poyo, tenes una buena linterna, a precio razonable.

NO SE PUEDE COMPRAR A UN PRECIO QUE NO EXISTE.
si las pilas duracell o sony o las que sea buenas recargables salen 10  no podes pretender por 5 $ una lineterna recargable con baterias buenas inc.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 29, 2013)

No era esa mi idea fernandob, a lo que me refiero es que muchas veces ya no tiene chiste reparar las cosas, es como dicen aca, "te sale mas caro el caldo que la albondiga". En fin cada quien opinara diferente. Yo por mientras sigo feliz con mi lintera de 1w y con bateria de li-ion recargable


----------



## thenot (Oct 30, 2013)

mi hermano compro por unas chauchas una linterna de muy buena capacidad luminica. El problemas era que las pilas son un poco caras.. Pero no hace mucho se me hecho a perder la bateria del notebook, cuento corto tenia las mismas pilas que las de la linterna, así que ahora tiene 6 pilas de repuesto (mas la que traia, que es muy mala, a pesar de ser casi el doble de mah que las del notebook).
Y de la linterna por la que preguntaba, el sistema de carga es muy cutre, asi que gastar dinero en comprarle otra bateria no vale la pena, 1 por que la bateria vale mas que lo que costo la linterna, y segundo, si la cambio otro descuido en el tiempo de carga y adios bateria nuevamente, asi que solo por que la linterna alumbraba mucho mas que cualquier linterna "barata" la estoy reparando, sino, no me daria el tiempo, ya que quizas en lo que gaste en arreglarla me saldra lo mismo que comprar otra. Con la salvedad que ahora se que no me fallara, o si lo hace la reparación sera rápida y facil


----------



## jccleal (May 15, 2018)

saludos en mi caso todo funciona bien solo que la bateria no mas ya no carga, supongo que ya caduco su vida util. entonces para sustituirla..... de que valor es la bateria digamos  VOLTAGE Y CORRIENTE   DIGAMOS  6VCC 1.5AH    o algo asi por que las baterias que tengo no mas no les encontre esos datos  saudos y gracias por la informacion al respecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Subí foto de la batería con sus medidas en centímetros.

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## jccleal (May 15, 2018)

subiste la foto o como..... ???? ya que no la veo por ningun lado del mensaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Subí , aquí es sinónimo de sube 

Tu debes subir la foto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2018)

Hola a todos , generalmente lo que si pasa en ese tipo de equipo es que  la Bateria que es una verdadera porqueria China y si estropia mui precocemente.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

